# bugged phone



## madwirescrossed (May 27, 2015)

I am not sure this is appropriate forum for discussing mobile phone however my dense brain is not patient. So I purchased a New prepaid phone recently and received a text from my fiancee mobile device stating port in complete. There was smaller numbers under her cell phone number which [email protected] described as ticket number...after a while they stated this ticket number was not connected to my phone or my fiancee but would not disclose what device it belonged to. I've actually heard my fiancee discussing internet habits of mine with her best friend so is this text message proof positive I've been hacked


----------

